# Ski Sundown Bump or Bust Mogul Competition - 1/30/2010



## Greg (Dec 28, 2009)

Here are some prelim details:



> BUMP OR BUST MOGUL COMPETITION
> 
> DATE: SATURDAY, JANUARY 30
> TIME: 1-3PM
> ...



They're looking for feedback so feel free to post here.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 28, 2009)

sweet. i am winning my age bracket or at least making the finals!!  HOW you ask? no self-respecting over 40 bumper would pass up the chance to compete against the real competion in the 18-39 bracket.

i have no self-respect and will be the unchallenged over 40 winner :lol:


----------



## Greg (Dec 28, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> sweet. i am winning my age bracket or at least making the finals!!  HOW you ask? no self-respecting over 40 bumper would pass up the chance to compete against the real competion in the 18-39 bracket.
> 
> i have no self-respect and will be the unchallenged over 40 winner :lol:



180 and Dave Adams will be in the 40+ category. Good luck with that. :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> 180 and Dave Adams will be in the 40+ category. Good luck with that. :lol:



re-read my post.. they'll want to compete against the best, not the old folks. they'll sign up for the 18-39 bracket where the real competition and prizes live.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 28, 2009)

Format question:


> IN CATEGORIES WHERE TOTAL NUMBER OF CONTESTANTS IS 24 OR LESS, EVERYONE GOES HEAD TO HEAD IN THE FINALS (1/24, 2/23, ETC)



how does this work?

Elimination tables require powers of 2 (2, 4, 8, 16, 32) to work like this... Either the top 8 get byes (resulting in first round matchups of 9 v. 24, 10 v. 23, etc) or you aren't running a true elimination bracket...

Don't care as I'm not going to be skiing the event, but it's format details like this that cause crazy fencer parents to yell at me while I'm running tournaments.

-w


----------



## 2knees (Dec 28, 2009)

If 180 and Dave go for the 40 and over, i'm going under.  If they go for the 18-39, i'm in the 40 and over.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 28, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Format question:
> 
> 
> how does this work?
> ...




lol, no knock on the event but its been an issue from the start.  Last year, it was 1vs2 and 3vs4 in the second round.  shoulda been 1v8 and 2v7 and so and so forth.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 28, 2009)

2knees said:


> If 180 and Dave go for the 40 and over, i'm going under.  If they go for the 18-39, i'm in the 40 and over.



u r ruining my plan! :angry:


u r all ultra-compeditive. u will all be in the 18-39.


----------



## MogulQueen (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey, I'm in the 40+ category too........oh yeah, there IS NO 40+ for women!  No biggie, I like the challenge.  I would like to offer my 2 cents.  Could you make the women's prize somewhat comparable to the men's?


----------



## severine (Dec 28, 2009)

MogulQueen said:


> Could you make the women's prize somewhat comparable to the men's?


Agreed!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trev (Dec 29, 2009)

Is the age bracket determined by Mental, Physical or Actual age? I need to try and place myself correctly..    is there a handicap? or do I get points for leaving handicapped ?



  Where do we sign up ?

  I am game, even if I place last, I place.. lol.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 29, 2009)

The judges should hold up score cards at the end of the run... 8)

I'm gonna have to see if I can get out of work early that day.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 29, 2009)

well. 40 over or under, i won't be winning, placing or even showing.. i won't be playing the game at all.   other plans that weekend with the wife :-(


----------



## bvibert (Dec 29, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> well. 40 over or under, i won't be winning, placing or even showing.. i won't be playing the game at all.   other plans that weekend with the wife :-(



DOH!  Bummer.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 29, 2009)

Gonna miss this one also....Taking the following week off for our Northern VT tour...Most definately doing the spring one though


steveo


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 29, 2009)

Hope to make it.  At the rate I'm going, those might be the first bumps I ski all season :???:


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 29, 2009)

MogulQueen said:


> I would like to offer my 2 cents.  Could you make the women's prize somewhat comparable to the men's?





severine said:


> Agreed!!!!!!!!!!!



I am really going to get my ass handed to me for this, but here goes. Also keep in mind that I don’t even expect to qualify.

If the women’s field is as large and as competitive as the men’s open division then I agree that the prizes should be equal for both sexes. But if the men’s division is 4 to 5 times larger and much more competitive as it has been in years past, then the men should get better prizes. Last year half of the women’s bracket in the January comp were children (not even teenagers) and then something like 2 or 3 adults. If history repeats itself, does the lady that wins that hotly contested division deserve the same prize as the winner of the men’s comp which will have some seriously talented bump skiers going head to head skiing in 5 or 6 heats? IMO this should also apply to the men’s over 40 division. If that turns out to be a small division, the winner should not get the same prize as the winner of the men’s open division. Also remember that women can enter the men’s division if they want to compete for the bigger prizes. Last year a women made it 3 or so rounds in before being knocked out.


----------



## Trev (Dec 29, 2009)

Here Tim,

  Lemme fix this for you.





MR. evil said:


> Women, should get equal prizes.



 It isn't worth the argument.. you'll lose here like you do at home..


----------



## severine (Dec 29, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I am really going to get my ass handed to me for this, but here goes. Also keep in mind that I don’t even expect to qualify.
> 
> If the women’s field is as large and as competitive as the men’s open division then I agree that the prizes should be equal for both sexes. But if the men’s division is 4 to 5 times larger and much more competitive as it has been in years past, then the men should get better prizes. Last year half of the women’s bracket in the January comp were children (not even teenagers) and then something like 2 or 3 adults. If history repeats itself, does the lady that wins that hotly contested division deserve the same prize as the winner of the men’s comp which will have some seriously talented bump skiers going head to head skiing in 5 or 6 heats? IMO this should also apply to the men’s over 40 division. If that turns out to be a small division, the winner should not get the same prize as the winner of the men’s open division. Also remember that women can enter the men’s division if they want to compete for the bigger prizes. Last year a women made it 3 or so rounds in before being knocked out.


Slippery slope, Tim. So you're suggesting considering the competitiveness of the bracket to determine the prize? Couldn't it be argued that the mens division is more competitive _because_ it has better prizes? Women aren't made structurally the same as men and won't be as strong without steroids, so expecting them to compete in the men's division to get a shot at the better prize hardly seems fair. There are some great women rippers out there but why should they bother if they know they'll be treated as second-class citizens when it comes time to hand out awards?

Obviously, I am not one of these women... but I hate to see unequal treatment.


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 29, 2009)

severine said:


> Obviously, I am not one of these women... but I hate to see unequal treatment.



Wouldn’t it also be unequal treatment for one group to receive the same compensation and or prize for doing less?


----------



## Greg (Dec 29, 2009)

Time to make some popcorn...


----------



## powhunter (Dec 29, 2009)

women have equal rights??


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 29, 2009)

FWIW. If there women’s field was much bigger and competitive then the men’s field I would be arguing the complete opposite, that the women should get better prizes than the guys.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 29, 2009)

:-o


----------



## severine (Dec 29, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Wouldn’t it also be unequal treatment for one group to receive the same compensation and or prize for doing less?


I wasn't arguing for *my* sake because I am not a competitor. I have no delusions of grandeur, trust me. However, the same could be said for allowing some of you to compete in the category with that greater prize.  Perhaps, since you want compensation to be comparable to competitiveness and ability, then there should be an elite category of those who have the skillz...and the rest of you get squat.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 29, 2009)

if we want to talk equality, then there should be the same value prize for every bracket...  no offense to the little rippers but they don't deserve a set of skis, boots, or whatever the BIG prize is...


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 29, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> if we want to talk equality, then there should be the same value prize for every bracket...  no offense to the little rippers but they don't deserve a set of skis, boots, or whatever the BIG prize is...



agreed.


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 29, 2009)

severine said:


> I wasn't arguing for *my* sake because I am not a competitor. I have no delusions of grandeur, trust me. However, the same could be said for allowing some of you to compete in the category with that greater prize.  Perhaps, since you want compensation to be comparable to competitiveness and ability, then there should be an elite category of those who have the skillz...and the rest of you get squat.



I never said anything about ability, just depth and competitiveness. If there were 20 average ADULT women’s skiers with no rippers what so ever I would argue that the prizes be equal or close. But last year the women’s field consisted of 3 adults and 3 kids, does the winner of that field honestly deserve the same prizes as the winner of the men’s field with 30 competitors? You can't have adults competing in a bracket against kids and expect equal prizes.

If you want better prizes for the women, get the field to grow. Do your part by stepping up and competing this year.


----------



## severine (Dec 29, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I never said anything about ability, just depth and competitiveness. If there were 20 average ADULT women’s skiers with no rippers what so ever I would argue that the prizes be equal or close. But last year the women’s field consisted of 3 adults and 3 kids, does the winner of that field honestly deserve the same prizes as the winner of the men’s field with 30 competitors? You can't have adults competing in a bracket against kids and expect equal prizes.
> 
> If you want better prizes for the women, get the field to grow. Do your part by stepping up and competing this year.



It's the chicken or the egg. My argument is that the field won't grow with women knowing they're second class. We can agree to disagree here, but that's my point. 

I would gladly step up and compete, and I really wanted to. However, I'm not so sure my knee would agree to it at this time and my insurance sucks. If anyone is willing to foot the bill for an MRI if I kill my knee in the comp, I'll do it; it was over $300 last time, even with insurance.


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 29, 2009)

severine said:


> It's the chicken or the egg. My argument is that the field won't grow with women knowing they're second class. We can agree to disagree here, but that's my point.



For the sale of this discussion, let’s leave the spring comp on Gunny out of this discussion because that is a whole different animal than the winter comp.

The first year of the winter comp most of the men didn’t even know if there would be prizes. We all showed up to ski and have fun. W had a really good turn out regardless. Last season even more guys showed up, maybe a few for the prizes, but mostly because they heard how much fun we had the season before….and lets not forget bragging rights. Last season it turned out that the prizes were much better than the winter before, again none of us knew that going in. This was probably because SD knew there would be a large showing from the past event and could thus get more swag from sponsors. Only the guys at SD know for sure. What I am trying to get at here is that the men’s division of the winter comp has grown because it’s a fun event and we all just like to ski bumps and havng out. As a result the prizes have grown and not the other way around. Maybe if more women simply showed up to have a good time and ski with fellow bumpers the same thing would happen, that division would grow as well as the prizes.


----------



## severine (Dec 29, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> For the sale of this discussion, let’s leave the spring comp on Gunny out of this discussion because that is a whole different animal than the winter comp.
> 
> The first year of the winter comp most of the men didn’t even know if there would be prizes. We all showed up to ski and have fun. W had a really good turn out regardless. Last season even more guys showed up, maybe a few for the prizes, but mostly because they heard how much fun we had the season before….and lets not forget bragging rights. Last season it turned out that the prizes were much better than the winter before, again none of us knew that going in. This was probably because SD knew there would be a large showing from the past event and could thus get more swag from sponsors. Only the guys at SD know for sure. What I am trying to get at here is that the men’s division of the winter comp has grown because it’s a fun event and we all just like to ski bumps and havng out. As a result the prizes have grown and not the other way around. Maybe if more women simply showed up to have a good time and ski with fellow bumpers the same thing would happen, that division would grow as well as the prizes.


Perhaps you are right. I'm hoping MogulQueen will chime in here since she's more of a bump skier and would probably have a better perspective.

I can see the camaraderie you guys have and that's great; there's obviously that additional element to the comp for you guys. There ARE women who ski the bumps who are not AZers, I'm sure; where they are weighing in on these comps, I don't know. Maybe they're not competing because they lack the testosterone to feel it necessary to thump their chests, I don't know.  MAYBE there shouldn't be any prizes, just bragging rights. That would make it have more of the feel you suggest and there'd be less discontent over who gets what.


----------



## Greg (Dec 29, 2009)

severine said:


> Maybe they're not competing because they lack the testosterone to feel it necessary to thump their chests, I don't know.  MAYBE there shouldn't be any prizes, just bragging rights. That would make it have more of the feel you suggest and there'd be less discontent over who gets what.



Personally, I don't compete in the comps be prove anything to anyone but myself. I've been getting a bit better each time and that's good enough for me. My main motivation for competing at all is to help support the mogul philosophy at the mountain, since at the end of the day, that's the most important thing to me. I'll gladly pay my $5 or $20 or whatever the admission fee is each time for that reason alone. I already know going into it I won't be all that competitive much less win anything and that's fine. So painting with the broad testosterone laden brush isn't fair either. I know there's a winkie there, but still.

Bottom line is the women prizes should be improved. Exactly comparable with the mens? I guess that could remain up for debate, but each division should have some attractive prizes for the winners. In order to accomplish that, the women and kids division should have better prizes. I'm not sure why that's being argued, but whatever...


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 29, 2009)

If the pot is cash its simple. If the total pot is $100 and 10 guys and 90 women show up, 10% of the pot is for the men and 90% for the women.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 30, 2009)

while i understand what mogulqueen is saying, i doubt the prizes offered would change the size of the field.  so its not really a chicken or the egg thing in my opinion.  sev, you need to stop talking about your knee and just move on.  take if from someone who has been there.  you get hung up mentally on it and it really gets into your head.  same thing happened to me for a while.  just ignore it unless it has serious pain.


----------



## severine (Dec 30, 2009)

2knees said:


> sev, you need to stop talking about your knee and just move on.  take if from someone who has been there.  you get hung up mentally on it and it really gets into your head.  same thing happened to me for a while.  just ignore it unless it has serious pain.


The problem is that I have been having sharp, serious pains for the last couple of weeks, hence my recent hesitation. I did some additional damage to it last spring and now it periodically flares up and when it does, I can barely walk let alone do anything else. Some of it is overuse I think from my running training but part of it is a tracking problem. I know when to ignore it and when not to, don't worry about that. But sometimes, it's just not a good idea to ignore. I know what you're saying and I do appreciate it.

Recent swelling is going down again and it's starting to feel normal, which is good because I have 3 weeks left of school vacation to log some hill time. 

Back on the topic, I expect to see a great AZ turnout! Hoping to get childcare lined up so I can at least be there.


----------



## MogulQueen (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow....I'm sorry I have not chimed in until now, I have been slamming Temptor for the past two days so I have not had time to check in.  Temptor was awesome today, btw.  On the topic of women's prizes.  In my original comment, I was NOT suggesting that it should be equal.  I will say that last year I won 1st and got a $25 gift card.  Good for me, I was psyched just to have bragging rights.  The men walked home with a $400 gift card.  Whatever.  I really wasn't that bent about it.  The only thing that it did create was this:  The girl who I would have liked to compete against raced in the men's division because she thought she could win it.  She had no chance.  In fact most men were determined not to let her get too far.  Not only that, it was a slap in my face because it looked like I wasn't worth the competition.  Maybe she did not intend to stir all that up, but it did and it was mainly because the "prizes" between the men and women were VASTLY different.  We can't draw more women if it doesn't seem worth it in the first place to take the chance or that they have to compete with men, which genetically we don't have a chance.  All I am saying is this...Can we just sweeten the pot a little more for the women.  Thanks.


----------



## Greg (Dec 31, 2009)

MogulQueen said:


> The girl who I would have liked to compete against raced in the men's division because she thought she could win it.  She had no chance.  *In fact most men were determined not to let her get too far.*



Except for me.... 

Just thought I'd chime in here just so Pat didn''t get the chance... :lol:

Anyway, that girl didn't even qualify in March (I did!  ) so maybe she'll do the women division this year. I think you stated a fair case, MQ, and I'm sure Jarrod and Chris have taken note.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 31, 2009)

severine said:


> The problem is that I have been having sharp, serious pains for the last couple of weeks, hence my recent hesitation. I did some additional damage to it last spring and now it periodically flares up and when it does, I can barely walk let alone do anything else. Some of it is overuse I think from my running training but part of it is a tracking problem. I know when to ignore it and when not to, don't worry about that. But sometimes, it's just not a good idea to ignore. I know what you're saying and I do appreciate it.
> 
> Recent swelling is going down again and it's starting to feel normal, which is good because I have 3 weeks left of school vacation to log some hill time.
> 
> Back on the topic, I expect to see a great AZ turnout! Hoping to get childcare lined up so I can at least be there.



well, thats definitely something you want to have checked out.  I had gotten to a point where I couldnt even play golf without constantly thinking about what was going to happen.  Just dont let yourself get to that point.  It becomes almost all consuming.  knees suck.


----------



## jarrodski (Dec 31, 2009)

listen up... prizes are detetermined by the amount of free stuff i can snag.  it has much less to do with a lot of what you're discussing, despite its relevancy. 

if up to me, every division would get cash hardgoods and softgoods, everyone entered would get a t, a hat and a ticket voucher to sugarbush.  fact is, the companies are crying poverty.  

with taht in mind, you'll be happy with the january comp.  

i got home work to do on this event, i'll post latetr


----------



## 2knees (Dec 31, 2009)

I totally get what mogulqueen is saying.  for me, the prizes are completely irrelevant.  I have a better chance of winning powerball then snagging a prize in either comp.


----------



## mondeo (Dec 31, 2009)

I think ideally the prizes for a group scale with the number of participants, regardless of what determines the grouping.

I'd suggest making the senior's division more of a senior's division. 50+. There are a lot of good bumpers in their mid-40s, including most of the guys that will be competing to win.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 20, 2010)

So who's in for this?  I know steve-o is out and most likely greg the groin.

In: 2knees


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2010)

2knees said:


> So who's in for this?  I know steve-o is out and most likely greg the groin.
> 
> In: 2knees



Actually, I'm saying "in" until I'm told I can't.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm on the fence.  I really liked the drinking aspect of BorB II last season.  I probably won't make a decision until the day of the event.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 20, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm on the fence.  I really liked the drinking aspect of BorB II last season.  I probably won't make a decision until the day of the event.






well make sure you pick up a nice new outfit to wear.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 20, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm on the fence.  I really liked the drinking aspect of BorB II last season.  I probably won't make a decision until the day of the event.



Don't forget that you most likely aren't going to be spectating from the bottom. Just make sure you and Marge get there early enough to bring enough _stock_ up the hill for yourselves:-D

And I have no intention of entering.


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2010)

Let the shit talkin' commence. :lol:

Hey Pat - let's hope for a better outcome this time, okay?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 20, 2010)

Greg said:


> Let the shit talkin' commence. :lol:
> 
> Hey Pat - let's hope for a better outcome this time, okay?



yeah yeah......

look at it this way, you'll probably get down faster riding this sled anyway.....


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2010)

2knees said:


> yeah yeah......
> 
> look at it this way, you'll probably get down faster riding this sled anyway.....



Perhaps. But at least I'll make it to the bottom.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 20, 2010)

Greg look at it this way, if you loose to that chick again at least you will have an excuse.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 20, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm on the fence.  I really liked the drinking aspect of BorB II last season.  I probably won't make a decision until the day of the event.



Wuss!  Just enter, make your one run, then cheer on Greg as he attempts to not get taken out by a girl again.  Who cares what you look like for that one run?  If you don't enter you will be forced to wear the outfit that Pat picked out for you...



2knees said:


> well make sure you pick up a nice new outfit to wear.


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Greg look at it this way, if you loose to that chick again at least you will have an excuse.



I knew that was coming. :lol: But remember, I already effectively beat her on Gunny by qualifying ahead of her. Unlike.........


























...yourself......... :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 20, 2010)

2knees said:


> well make sure you pick up a nice new outfit to wear.



Is that the bump outfit you bought off of powbmps for the comp?  I needs to get me one.


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Wuss!  Just enter, make your one run, then cheer on Greg as he attempts to not get taken out by a girl again.  Who cares what you look like for that one run?  If you don't enter you will be forced to wear the outfit that Pat picked out for you...



Gonna absorb the kicker like a mogul again, or are you going to at least attempt a dumper air?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 20, 2010)

Greg said:


> I knew that was coming. :lol: But remember, I already effectively beat her on Gunny by qualifying ahead of her. Unlike.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i cant see flickr at work but I hope that's tim doing the full split and doing nasty things to a mogul.

that was priceless.....


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for digging those pics up, I needed a good laugh.


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2010)

Greg said:


>



This sick ass air is called, "The Jesus".


----------



## 2knees (Jan 20, 2010)

Greg said:


> Gonna absorb the kicker like a mogul again, or are you going to at least attempt a dumper air?



he should get extra points if he pulls the dumper air out.

much respect for that manure maneuver..


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2010)

2knees said:


> he should get extra points if he pulls the dumper air out.
> 
> much respect for that manure maneuver..



Someone in our crew is going to have to work up to a quad. The Jesus > Nossack > 2'o clock Twister > Dumper Air. That would be sick.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 20, 2010)

Greg said:


> This sick ass air is called, "The Jesus".



this year I am shooting for a one o'clock twiester / Jesus combo.....should be sick!


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> this year I am shooting for a one o'clock twiester / Jesus combo.....should be sick!



Kinda looks like you're already at about 12:15 in that pic. Should be easy to pull off.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 20, 2010)

Greg said:


> Someone in our crew is going to have to work up to a quad. The Jesus > Nossack > 2'o clock Twister > Dumper Air. That would be sick.



not sure its possible. The first three in that combo actually require your skis leaving the ground.


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> not sure its possible. The first three in that combo actually require your skis leaving the ground.



Hmm. Good point. Perhaps one could land in sort of a dumper air position. That could work.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 20, 2010)

Greg said:


> Kinda looks like you're already at about 12:15 in that pic.



I wonder if the judges gave me bonus point for doing a double.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 20, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I wonder if the judges gave me bonus point for doing a double.



or dropping a duece.....


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 20, 2010)

Greg said:


> Someone in our crew is going to have to work up to a quad. The Jesus > Nossack > 2'o clock Twister > Dumper Air. That would be sick.



I may need to work on a Jesus / Nossack combo for the march comp............you know, so I have a different air on the second jump


----------



## bvibert (Jan 20, 2010)

Greg said:


> Gonna absorb the kicker like a mogul again, or are you going to at least attempt a dumper air?



Dude, I went huge last year with the Hulk!


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow. The Hulk almost has some Jesus qualities to it. Pretty neat.


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 20, 2010)

2knees looks like he stepped right out of that heel piece.  Maybe DIN was low?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 20, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> Maybe DIN was low?



I wish but more like my talent level is too low.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 20, 2010)

Greg said:


> Wow. The Hulk almost has some Jesus qualities to it. Pretty neat.



Note the bent arms and the poles sticking straight out, plus the feet are wider apart on the hulk...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 20, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Note the bent arms and the poles sticking straight out, plus the feet are wider apart on the hulk...


 what would really make that move pop is what you said above but with the feet wider and a slight bend/squat in the leg.  almost like an entire body felx.... create an emoticon for that. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Note the bent arms and the poles sticking straight out, plus the feet are wider apart on the hulk...



Oh wow. That's rad. Maybe incorporate the pole daffy into that somehow?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 20, 2010)

Greg said:


> Oh wow. That's rad. Maybe incorporate the pole daffy into that somehow?



I wouldn't want to ruin an already awesome trick by adding too much to it...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 20, 2010)

I think Carrie might have captured the point that Greg's recent injury actually occurred:





Here he's trying to give himself an examination to be sure:





Oh, that can't be good!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 20, 2010)

Digital comparison of this Alpinezone member?  :lol:  Its either that or a gang sign.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 20, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Digital comparison of this Alpinezone member?  :lol:  Its either that or a gang sign.



i think he was calling for the inside fastball.. or perhaps self-exam of the hernia issue???


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2010)

It is on the right side... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 20, 2010)

Greg said:


> It is on the right side... :lol:



TMI!


----------



## severine (Jan 20, 2010)

You really need someone to capture these moments from the next comp. Looks like you're having a lot of fun dragging it all up from last year, anyway.


----------



## MogulQueen (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm representing the local chick division!  Bart will be there too!  I'm looking forward to racing on the rock solid mine field we call home.  :-D


----------



## mondeo (Jan 20, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> sisson is gonna be there for the january contest... he is pretty nasty, so he might be the guy to beat


crap...


mondeo said:


> I'd suggest making the senior's division more of a senior's division. 50+. There are a lot of good bumpers in their mid-40s, including most of the guys that will be competing to win.


 I officially retract this suggestion for the January comp.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jan 21, 2010)

All other things remaining equal, I will be there, with mogulskiing.net swag (probably just stickers... but it's better than nothing, right???).  I've just got to work on some sort of air...


----------



## 2knees (Jan 21, 2010)

BushMogulMaster said:


> All other things remaining equal, I will be there, with mogulskiing.net swag (probably just stickers... but it's better than nothing, right???).  I've just got to work on some sort of air...




can i get a signed sticker or something?  please????

all kidding aside, the weather, as usual, will screw with us.  rain and warmth this weekend followed by gradually falling temps next week.  hopefully they get low enough so that Chris and his crew can top coat for the comp.  but regardless, i speak for all of us when i say it would be awesome if you made it down.


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2010)

2knees said:


> all kidding aside, the weather, as usual, will screw with us.  rain and warmth this weekend followed by gradually falling temps next week.  hopefully they get low enough so that Chris and his crew can top coat for the comp.  but regardless, i speak for all of us when i say it would be awesome if you made it down.



Local weather guy was alluding to a major cool-down late next week. Accuweather 15 Day seems to be supporting this (actually, they are calling for snow next Friday). Not counting on that, but hopefully, it will get cold enough for a few nights of snow making on Temptor. Not ideal with the heat and rain on Monday, but I think by the end of the week, it will look better than last year.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 21, 2010)

BushMogulMaster said:


> All other things remaining equal, I will be there, with mogulskiing.net swag (probably just stickers... but it's better than nothing, right???).  I've just got to work on some sort of air...



Don't bring your groomer to the event :wink:

Do you have MogulSkiing.net stickers on your cat?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 21, 2010)

Greg said:


> Local weather guy was alluding to a major cool-down late next week. Accuweather 15 Day seems to be supporting this (actually, they are calling for snow next Friday). Not counting on that, but hopefully, it will get cold enough for a few nights of snow making on Temptor. Not ideal with the heat and rain on Monday, but I think by the end of the week, it will look better than last year.



good to hear.  and to be honest, i'd take last year.  It was waaay better then we had thought it was gonna be.  firm, but edgable.  i think having a good amount of people skiing it kind of loosens it up regardless of the weather situation.


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2010)

2knees said:


> good to hear.  and to be honest, i'd take last year.  It was waaay better then we had thought it was gonna be.  firm, but edgable.  i think having a good amount of people skiing it kind of loosens it up regardless of the weather situation.



Agreed. When I first got up there last year, it was rough, but some shovel work and lots of skier traffic and it was definitely skiable.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 21, 2010)

Greg said:


> Agreed. When I first got up there last year, it was rough, but some shovel work and lots of skier traffic and it was definitely skiable.



I didnt realize there was anything other then people skiing it last year.  what did they do shovelwise?


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 21, 2010)

2knees said:


> I didnt realize there was anything other then people skiing it last year.  what did they do shovelwise?



I was there pretty early last year, the only shovel work I remember was 180 and 181 reworking the kickers and approach to the kickers. But I also took a short bar break with Grassi, so I may have missed something. 

So who's up for some pre comp beers this year?


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2010)

There were chunks of snow being tossed off the jump areas that we were smashing lower down the trail.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jan 21, 2010)

2knees said:


> can i get a signed sticker or something?  please????
> 
> all kidding aside, the weather, as usual, will screw with us.  rain and warmth this weekend followed by gradually falling temps next week.  hopefully they get low enough so that Chris and his crew can top coat for the comp.  but regardless, i speak for all of us when i say it would be awesome if you made it down.



Thanks, I think it will be fun regardless of weather.

And yes, of course you can get a signed sticker!  Only 3 easy installments of $19.99, and this one-of-a-kind autographed mogulskiing.net sticker can be all yours.  You must be 18 or older to call.  Shipping and handling not included.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jan 21, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Don't bring your groomer to the event :wink:
> 
> Do you have MogulSkiing.net stickers on your cat?



No I don't, but that's a good idea.  Actually, maybe I'll get big door magnets! :wink:

I'm not sure Win would be very impressed...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2010)

BushMogulMaster said:


> All other things remaining equal, I will be there, with mogulskiing.net swag (probably just stickers... but it's better than nothing, right???).  I've just got to work on some sort of air...



That's great, can't wait to meet you!

It should be a good time, regardless of what the weather deals us.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2010)

2knees said:


> I didnt realize there was anything other then people skiing it last year.  what did they do shovelwise?



Greg single handily reshaped the whole course with a shovel that morning.  I guess he thought it would give him an advantage...  Not too sure how that worked out for him...


----------



## powhunter (Jan 21, 2010)

mondeo said:


> crap...
> 
> I officially retract this suggestion for the January comp.



Yea Kirk Sisson is on the BMMC trophy a few times... Id say he has a chance ;-)

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Jan 21, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Greg single handily reshaped the whole course with a shovel that morning.  I guess he thought it would give him an advantage...  Not too sure how that worked out for him...



maybe that's where the hernia started....

hey, speaking of shovels, did anyone find the one i left up there?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2010)

2knees said:


> maybe that's where the hernia started....
> 
> hey, speaking of shovels, did anyone find the one i left up there?



I haven't looked for it.  I assume someone picked it up by now...


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2010)

Let's get back on the roll call. I'm officially in.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 22, 2010)

Official roll call.

2knees
Greg the Groin
Bvibert
Gmcunni
Mr. Evil
Mogul Queen
Mondeo
BushMogulMaster ( i realize this could change)

Shopping for dresses
o3Jeff
Grassi21


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2010)

In


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 22, 2010)

2knees said:


> Official roll call.
> 
> 2knees
> Greg the Groin
> ...



sorry, NOT in.. previous non-skiing family commitment that day.   i'll have to catch the highlights on BVibert's video.


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i'll have to catch the highlights on BVibert's video.



Yep. It make it out of post-production sometime in the summer of 2012.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 22, 2010)

2knees said:


> Official roll call.
> 
> 2knees
> Greg the Groin
> ...



:lol:  Who knows man?  We will see the day of the comp.


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> :lol:  Who knows man?  We will see the day of the comp.



You've got my old Cabs for luck. Ironically, so does MR. evil. Maybe you guys will end up dueling and we can finally crown the "I want to ski like Greg" winner!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 22, 2010)

Greg said:


> You've got my old Cabs for luck. Ironically, so does MR. evil. Maybe you guys will end up dueling and we can finally crown the "I want to ski like Greg" winner!



That would be rad.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i'll have to catch the highlights on BVibert's video.





Greg said:


> Yep. It make it out of post-production sometime in the summer of 2012.



Funny, but not likely to happen at all.  The last I checked my camera was on the fritz, someone else will have to supply a camera.  I'll be happy to help out using it once I'm out after the first run...


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2010)

If the NWS verifies, we'll have plenty of cold weather next week to get those bumps back in shape.



> Tuesday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 18.
> 
> Wednesday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 32.
> 
> ...



We should pick a night (maybe Wednesday) and ski under the guns to get them skied in.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jan 22, 2010)

2knees said:


> Official roll call.
> 
> 2knees
> Greg the Groin
> ...




I'm in 99.9999999999999%, barring extreme bad weather or other unforeseen obstacles.


Them bumps better be good.  4 hours is a long drive to ski moguls, when Mt. Ellen is my backyard :wink:

I'm looking forward to it.  Should be lots of fun.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 22, 2010)

Greg said:


> we can finally crown the "I want to ski like Greg" winner!



I'm setting my sights higher, and looking to win the "I want to ski like 2knees" crown.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 22, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I'm setting my sights higher, and looking to win the "I want to ski like 2knees" crown.



You plan on choking?


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 22, 2010)

Greg said:


> You've got my old Cabs for luck. Ironically, so does MR. evil. Maybe you guys will end up dueling and we can finally crown the "I want to ski like Greg" winner!



Instead of Grassi and I racing head to head, how about which ever one of us gets beat the worst by MogulQueen wins the title.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 22, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Instead of Grassi and I racing head to head, how about which ever one of us gets beat the worst by MogulQueen wins the title.



No question, Mogulqueen could shred me any day.  I hope to enter on the 30th but have no plans or desire to be competitive.  Haven't you guys gotten the gist that I don't give a $hit about the trash talking.  You guys enjoy yourselves though.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2010)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Them bumps better be good.  4 hours is a long drive to ski moguls, when Mt. Ellen is my backyard :wink:



Can't guarantee the bumps, but we can guarantee that it will be a good time!


----------



## Greg (Jan 23, 2010)

BushMogulMaster said:


> I'm in 99.9999999999999%, barring extreme bad weather or other unforeseen obstacles.
> 
> 
> Them bumps better be good.  4 hours is a long drive to ski moguls, when Mt. Ellen is my backyard :wink:
> ...





bvibert said:


> Can't guarantee the bumps, but we can guarantee that it will be a good time!



Ha! Yeah, no kidding. If driving 4 hours to ski 200 vertical of ice bumps is your thing, knock yourself out. Seriously Patrick, it'll be cool to meet you.



MR. evil said:


> I'm setting my sights higher, and looking to win the "I want to ski like 2knees" crown.





o3jeff said:


> You plan on choking?



:lol: Maybe Brian will lend you his snake skis after his first and only run. I hear the doofus bought them with  demo bindings... :roll:



MR. evil said:


> Instead of Grassi and I racing head to head, how about which ever one of us gets beat the worst by MogulQueen wins the title.





Grassi21 said:


> No question, Mogulqueen could shred me any day.  I hope to enter on the 30th but have no plans or desire to be competitive.  Haven't you guys gotten the gist that I don't give a $hit about the trash talking.  You guys enjoy yourselves though.



You're no fun Lax man.

Looking forward to it. the only problem is I gotta boogie out of there right after. I might have time to gulp down a quick beer, but I have family commitments in the evening.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 23, 2010)

so there are now 3 male categories.  under 18, 18-39 and 40+.  where are the old guys going?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 23, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Haven't you guys gotten the gist that I don't give a $hit about the trash talking.  You guys enjoy yourselves though.




Haven't you gotten the gist that we don't give a shit that you dont give a shit?  silly lax man.....

it's not about how you look or finish, its about how much shit you can spew beforehand.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 23, 2010)

and to finish off my 3 consecutive posts, weather looks good for snowmaking by the end of the week.  lows in the teens and a high on friday of only 26.

Chris/Jarrod, if you guys think you'll need it to get skied in before hand, let us know and we can try to get a group out there on friday night to work it in.  After tomorrow's weather, i'm assuming a refresh of snowmaking is gonna be absolutely neccessary to pull this off.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 23, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> No question, Mogulqueen could shred me any day.  I hope to enter on the 30th but have no plans or desire to be competitive.  Haven't you guys gotten the gist that I don't give a $hit about the trash talking.  You guys enjoy yourselves though.



you do realize that was a shot at Greg? Mogulqueen would shred me too.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 23, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> You plan on choking?



You planning on entering?


----------



## severine (Jan 23, 2010)

Babysitting is set up so I should be able to make it to photograph you guys. Won't make any guarantees (my external flash is on the fritz and I've been getting some error codes with the Canon 10D lately), but it'll be good practice.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 23, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> you do realize that was a shot at Greg?



I did later on.  I was drunk posting that night.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 23, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> You planning on entering?



No, but I might have a late entrant!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 24, 2010)

could this end up being a powbumps bump comp????

BY FRI/SAT FORECAST BECOMES INTERESTING AS SOUTHERN STREAM TROF
EJECTS EASTWARD FROM THE SOUTHWEST STATES INTO THE GULF REGION. EARLY
HPC DISCUSSION LEANS MORE TOWARD 00Z ECMWF...WHICH BRINGS SURFACE LOW
A BUT CLOSER TO SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND...NEAR 40/70 BENCHMARK NEXT
WEEKEND. STILL A GOOD AMOUNT OF UNCERTAINTY BUT FOR NOW WE WILL LEAVE
CHANCE POPS FOR BOTH DAYS...THOUGH IT MAY END UP BEING MORE OF AN
IMPACT ON SAT AS OPPOSED TO FRI.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 24, 2010)

Gonna be deja vu all over again.


----------



## severine (Jan 24, 2010)

Did you guys see that MogulQueen and Greg are on the posters at Sundown advertising the event???


----------



## Greg (Jan 25, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Gonna be deja vu all over again.



Oh...I don't know about that. Looks plenty cold enough to freshen up Temptor with snow making, particularly Thursday and Friday nights.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm hoping to get out for a couple of hours on Friday night to help ski them in, hopefully there's some fresh snowmaking to ski in, or even snowmaking in progress..


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 25, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm hoping to get out for a couple of hours on Friday night to help ski them in, hopefully there's some fresh snowmaking to ski in, or even snowmaking in progress..



i might join you Friday night. It will depend on a few things, weather being the most significant.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 25, 2010)

Greg said:


> Oh...I don't know about that. Looks plenty cold enough to freshen up Temptor with snow making, particularly Thursday and Friday nights.


I wasn't talking about the weather.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 25, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I wasn't talking about the weather.



Did you break a ski again?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2010)

*Official roll call.*

2knees
Greg the Groin
Bvibert
Mr. Evil
Mogul Queen
Mondeo
BushMogulMaster ( i realize this could change)
deadheadskier??

*Shopping for dresses*
o3Jeff
Grassi21

Any other AZers gonna man up??


----------



## powhunter (Jan 26, 2010)

bvibert said:


> *Official roll call.*
> 
> 2knees
> Greg the Groin
> ...



steveo


----------



## frankm938 (Jan 26, 2010)

bvibert said:


> *Official roll call.*
> 
> 2knees
> Greg the Groin
> ...



was skiing with the hammer (the guy that won the spring comp) last wknd and told him that sisson and bobsled were going to head down for the contest.  he asked if i wanted to go down there with him (i cant, but ill be at the spring comp), so dont be surprised if the hammer shows up for the comp as well.  mogul queens husband is in also


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2010)

dress has been bought

got 

wife'd


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jan 26, 2010)

*Sundown conditions report, re:Bump or Bust*

I never thought that I'd actually start a Sundown thread, since Greg and crew have that well covered.  But... if I'm driving down to CT, I'd like to have an idea of what to expect this weekend.  How was the fallout after the rain?  Snowmaking?  How much?  Please post pix of the course if possible.  Prizes announced yet?  Not that I care, just curious.

I'm still 99% committed to making it down for the comp, but I'd like to at least know what I'm getting myself into!

Thanks in advance! :beer:


----------



## severine (Jan 26, 2010)

There were snow flurries in T-town at 7:30PM... I know the plan is to make more snow as conditions allow this week and last I saw, some potential natural flakes falling from the sky on Saturday.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 26, 2010)

BushMogulMaster said:


> I never thought that I'd actually start a Sundown thread, since Greg and crew have that well covered.  But... if I'm driving down to CT, I'd like to have an idea of what to expect this weekend.  How was the fallout after the rain?  Snowmaking?  How much?  Please post pix of the course if possible.  Prizes announced yet?  Not that I care, just curious.
> 
> I'm still 99% committed to making it down for the comp, but I'd like to at least know what I'm getting myself into!
> 
> Thanks in advance! :beer:



hopefully chris sullivan will chime in here.  Temps are supposed to bottom out on friday and friday night so the course, as far as snow quality, should be in good shape.  It doesnt take sundown long to really recover in a big way.  massive rainstorms are kinda the norm down here.  



As far as the course, we may need to ski it in saturday morning as last i heard, the left side line was still lacking. there was a really nice zip line down the right side a few weeks ago and i doubt that has changed much.

I'm shooting to get out friday afternoon.  I'll be sure to post a few pics for you i do make it.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 26, 2010)

The right line was ok on sunday, it's nice up top and at the bottom, but the bumps are spaced out kind of wierd in the middle for a short stretch. I hope  that's where they put the kickers.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jan 26, 2010)

Cool, thanks.  I've really gotta work on some sort of air.  I'd like to do something other than a spread, but I've spend a cumulative total of about 5 minutes working on airs, so aside from my gnarly spread, I'm very lacking in that department.  I was going to get into it a few years ago, but decided I wanted to have the skiing part pretty well mastered first.

So, my air is gonna be lame unless I can learn something between now and then.  Guess I should go brave the variable conditions at the Bush the next coupla days, and find or shape myself an air bump upon which to practice.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 26, 2010)

If your feeling really ballsy you can attempt 'The Jesus' , 'The Hulk' ,  maybe a 'NoSak' or the truly gnar 'Dumper Air'.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 26, 2010)

I almost forgot the 'Pole Daffy', one of my fav's.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jan 26, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I almost forgot the 'Pole Daffy', one of my fav's.



That one takes skills, for sure. :wink:


Actually, you might get a laugh out of the fact that I am actually studying up for my airs from a 1976 book, "Freestyle Skiing: The Fundamentals"

:lol:


Good info, though.  I love the oldschool stuff.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 26, 2010)

Bring that book with you, a few of us could use all the help we can get with airs. I am hoping to get the nearve to bust out a bad ass 2 o'clock twister

how about a 2 o'clock twister with a pole daffy, that would rock.


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Jan 26, 2010)

We faired well through the rain. We opened today with no bare spots or trail closings. It looks like we will be back to Snow making Thursday night through Sunday Morning. We will keep snow making going while we are open on Temptor and Gunbarrel to ensure this weekends events go as planned.
 We expect to have the entire area resurfaced by Sunday morning.
BMM if you are coming down I will bust out our one Ratnick in your honor.
I'm Not sure what the prizes are for this yet. I'll know tomorrow.


----------



## vonski (Jan 26, 2010)

BMM, I am a North/Ellen weekend warrior. I was at Sundown last Wednesday night. There was some rain down here a day or two before that. The bumps last week were hard and edgeable.  The pitch of the terrain is similar to the one bigger drop on Which Way! Maybe a little more pitch than that but not much more in my opinion.  So, the bumps should be no problem as they resurface them later this week.  I do not ski Sundown often but from their reports and from talking to others they have the snowmaking capacity to cover the hill with a good resurfacing.   So, work on your Air this week.  Expect the bumps to be fast! 

Too think that Sugarbush folks are coming to Sundown for a comp is pretty cool.  I almost don't want to go up this weekend but stay here and watch the comp.  But I am a gluten for driving to ski the hardpack up north.   

Good luck!


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jan 26, 2010)

Chris Sullivan said:


> We faired well through the rain. We opened today with no bare spots or trail closings. It looks like we will be back to Snow making Thursday night through Sunday Morning. We will keep snow making going while we are open on Temptor and Gunbarrel to ensure this weekends events go as planned.
> We expect to have the entire area resurfaced by Sunday morning.
> BMM if you are coming down I will bust out our one Ratnick in your honor.
> I'm Not sure what the prizes are for this yet. I'll know tomorrow.



Really appreciate the update, Chris!  Sounds like you're holding up okay.


Definitely get the Rat out there.  I love those guns!

Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jan 26, 2010)

vonski said:


> BMM, I am a North/Ellen weekend warrior. I was at Sundown last Wednesday night. There was some rain down here a day or two before that. The bumps last week were hard and edgeable.  The pitch of the terrain is similar to the one bigger drop on Which Way! Maybe a little more pitch than that but not much more in my opinion.  So, the bumps should be no problem as they resurface them later this week.  I do not ski Sundown often but from their reports and from talking to others they have the snowmaking capacity to cover the hill with a good resurfacing.   So, work on your Air this week.  Expect the bumps to be fast!
> 
> Too think that Sugarbush folks are coming to Sundown for a comp is pretty cool.  I almost don't want to go up this weekend but stay here and watch the comp.  But I am a gluten for driving to ski the hardpack up north.
> 
> Good luck!




Thanks for the info.  I'm just excited to check out what Chris and co. are up to at Sundown.  From everything I've read, I think they're a great model for a regional/metro ski hill.  I'm happy to go, have some fun, and maybe do a little post-event promotion on my site.  It's the smaller ski areas that feed the bigger ski areas, and that are arguably most responsible for conversion (or lack thereof) of first-time skiers, so when I see a place like Sundown that seems to "get it," I wanna check it out firsthand and support what they're doing in whatever way I can.


But if ya come up here for the weekend, conditions should be nicely improved by then.  Snowmaking is in progress as we speak, and a little natural snow + a lot of traffic might repair the natural trails faster than you'd expect.  We shall see!


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jan 26, 2010)

Chris Sullivan said:


> It looks like we will be back to Snow making Thursday night through Sunday Morning. We will keep snow making going while we are open on Temptor and Gunbarrel to ensure this weekends events go as planned.
> We expect to have the entire area resurfaced by Sunday morning.




Looks like you'll have a wetbulb Low of 12.3F on Thursday night, a wetbulb High of 14.8F on Friday, and wetbulb Low of 3.3F on Friday night.  That's a pretty good 36 hour snowmaking forecast.  If all goes well, and your snowmakers are on top of wide-dispersal, conditions Saturday for the comp could be pretty awesome.  It's gonna be a little chilly, I think!  But that's never stopped me before!


----------



## vonski (Jan 26, 2010)

BMM, Bring your Sugarbush pass. Sundown has reciprocating deal with Sugarbush if you were not aware.  Should be $15.00 off a weekend ticket!  If you need to buy one.  I plan on getting in a bunch of nights this winter during the week as it is only $19.00 for night skiing!   not bad for four hours. Money left over for Beer!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 26, 2010)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Cool, thanks.  I've really gotta work on some sort of air.  I'd like to do something other than a spread, but I've spend a cumulative total of about 5 minutes working on airs, so aside from my gnarly spread, I'm very lacking in that department.  I was going to get into it a few years ago, but decided I wanted to have the skiing part pretty well mastered first.
> 
> So, my air is gonna be lame unless I can learn something between now and then.  Guess I should go brave the variable conditions at the Bush the next coupla days, and find or shape myself an air bump upon which to practice.



last year, even the winners were only throwing spreads.  Our long lost and very much missed Downhill04 threw a heli, but the outcome was downright terrifying.

there were attempts at spread twists and double twists but to be honest, they didnt really work out too well.

and yes, i will be throwin down a spread with a pole daffy.


----------



## MogulQueen (Jan 26, 2010)

I skied the bumps today.  They are firm, but you can still get an edge in so they are skiable.  As Chris said, they will be blowing snow on them Thursday night and all Friday, so it will soften them a bit.  There is a nice line going down skiers right, but the left line kinda sucks.  I also noticed that they have begun working on the kickers.  The one for skiers right is placed fairly well, but the one on skiers left sucks.  There is no line leading up to it.  I did talk to Chris about moving it closer to the other line and he said he will tell Jarrod.  Hope they can make it happen, but I don't know the mechanics of moving a kicker.  Even it is not perfect, I'm looking forward to it.  It will be good times!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mondeo (Jan 26, 2010)

I only took one run down it tonight, but was surprised that it seemed actually pretty decent. A little rough with Watea 94s and no poles, but with proper equipment I wouldn't expect much trouble.


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2010)

vonski said:


> Expect the bumps to be fast!



I think the surface will be fine. As Chris said, the plan is for snow making Thursday night up until the morning of the comp. Temptor holds snow better than any other trail. I talked to Chris tonight and the plan is to switch the heads to a lower capacity head Friday morning which means a bit finer snow. I will most likely be there Friday morning till early afternoon skiing with my wife, but I'll be sure to hit Temptor a few times to help ski in the snow making.



vonski said:


> Too think that Sugarbush folks are coming to Sundown for a comp is pretty cool.



No doubt. I truly hope BMM sees the bigger picture after this weekend. Temptor is rather short so driving all the way down here from Mount Ellen, arguably the mogul capital of the East, is pretty hard core. I hope our little hill makes him want to come back in March for the S7 mogul comp.



vonski said:


> I almost don't want to go up this weekend but stay here and watch the comp.  But I am a gluten for driving to ski the hardpack up north.



Remember last March? While everyone was waiting for powder up north and had to ski frozen gran, we were ripping sweet spring bumps...



BushMogulMaster said:


> Thanks for the info.  I'm just excited to check out what Chris and co. are up to at Sundown.  From everything I've read, I think they're a great model for a regional/metro ski hill.  I'm happy to go, have some fun, and maybe do a little post-event promotion on my site.  It's the smaller ski areas that feed the bigger ski areas, and that are arguably most responsible for conversion (or lack thereof) of first-time skiers, so when I see a place like Sundown that seems to "get it," I wanna check it out firsthand and support what they're doing in whatever way I can.



Very cool. Remember, set your expectation accordingly. MQ mentioned how much of a ripper this Sisson guy from Killington is. We were wondering what he would think of our little hill and the short bump run on Temptor. We came to the conclusion that as a ripper, he'll probably appreciate it regardless of Sundown's size. Again, plan on coming back for S7 too. that event is going to make a statement from what I hear.



MogulQueen said:


> Even it is not perfect, I'm looking forward to it.  It will be good times!!!!!!!!!!!!



Most definitely.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 26, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Did you break a ski again?


Apparently I dropped too strong a hint.

So anyways...





mondeo said:


> And here's your present:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoping to get the F17s Thursday and actually get a day in on them before the competition.


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> was skiing with the hammer (the guy that won the spring comp) last wknd and told him that sisson and bobsled were going to head down for the contest.  he asked if i wanted to go down there with him (i cant, but ill be at the spring comp), so dont be surprised if the hammer shows up for the comp as well.  mogul queens husband is in also



Nice!!! Us local hacks love having out of state rippers come down and hand us posers our asses. :lol:

Bart lives in town and is the best shot we have. He better compete. Sounds like Shannon Stewart is working Saturday morning and may or may not compete.

Seriously, love having K mart rippers down here. Totally validates what our little hill is doing.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jan 26, 2010)

Greg said:


> Very cool. Remember, set your expectation accordingly.



Dude - I learned to ski on 400' vert in PA.  I've seen just about every "size" of ski area possible.  I'm already impressed with Sundown, just anxious to get there myself.  I have a passion for the smaller areas (probably because I'm inundated with the reality of a large resort 24/7).


Anyway, looking forward to meeting everyone and having some fun.


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2010)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Anyway, looking forward to meeting everyone and having some fun.



Likewise. And my social commitment for the evening is no longer so I can enjoy a beer or two with you. :beer: Bring your guitar? :idea:


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jan 26, 2010)

Greg said:


> Likewise. And my social commitment for the evening is no longer so I can enjoy a beer or two with you. :beer: Bring your guitar? :idea:



I'll throw the guitar in the truck... could be fun.  I can't stick around long, though.  I've got a 4 hour drive and early morning commitments.


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2010)

BTW, if powhunter bowing out is not bad enough, the infamous johnnypoach will not be in attendance either. It just won't be the same without him...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 27, 2010)

Greg said:


> BTW, if powhunter bowing out is not bad enough...



I thought Steveo was coming?


----------



## severine (Jan 27, 2010)

powhunter said:


> steveo



He did bow out originally, but added himself onto the roll call recently...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 27, 2010)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Anyway, looking forward to meeting everyone and having some fun.



It will be fun, and I'm looking forward to meeting you too.

The conditions should be decent after Chris gives us a nice top coating.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 27, 2010)

As much as I'd like some new skis...these Vertigo G3s have their place, at one time or another, in a NewEngland winter...:roll:
Will get down there some year...


----------



## 2knees (Jan 27, 2010)

severine said:


> He did bow out originally, but added himself onto the roll call recently...



it was a bit misleading.  go and look, he added himself under the shopping for dresses category.  

(ladies lingerie)


----------



## powhunter (Jan 27, 2010)

Yea had to bail on this one....My boss is away and Im off the following week (epic N-Vt Tour)  

steveo


----------



## severine (Jan 27, 2010)

2knees said:


> it was a bit misleading.  go and look, he added himself under the shopping for dresses category.
> 
> (ladies lingerie)





powhunter said:


> Yea had to bail on this one....My boss is away and Im off the following week (epic N-Vt Tour)
> 
> steveo


Ah, thanks for the clarification. I haven't had more than 5 hours of sleep/night for the last 3 nights so my brain is a little fuzzy right now.


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 27, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> I skied the bumps today.  They are firm, but you can still get an edge in so they are skiable.  As Chris said, they will be blowing snow on them Thursday night and all Friday, so it will soften them a bit.  There is a nice line going down skiers right, but the left line kinda sucks.  I also noticed that they have begun working on the kickers.  The one for skiers right is placed fairly well, but the one on skiers left sucks.  There is no line leading up to it.  I did talk to Chris about moving it closer to the other line and he said he will tell Jarrod.  Hope they can make it happen, but I don't know the mechanics of moving a kicker.  Even it is not perfect, I'm looking forward to it.  It will be good times!!!!!!!!!!!!



those are there as a base... built during the great flood of monday... while snow guns are going we'll create our final draft of air bumps.


----------



## powbmps (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry to hijack the Bump or Bust thread but........Severine, where'd that avatar of yours go?


----------



## Madroch (Jan 27, 2010)

On the fence... will be a gametime decision... got stuff Friday night (no practice), and Sat. evening (cub scouts).  If I think I can squeeze it in, will do, if not, still enough time to shop for dresses.


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> those are there as a base... built during the great flood of monday... while snow guns are going we'll create our final draft of air bumps.



I might be on the hill on Friday. Not that I really know what the hell I'm talking about, but perhaps I can annoyingly critique your progress. Just remember, lots of "pop" and a smooth approach and landing. Us posers need it as forgiving as possible to pull off our cheeseball spread eagles and dumper airs...


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2010)

BTW, merged.


----------



## severine (Jan 27, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Sorry to hijack the Bump or Bust thread but........Severine, where'd that avatar of yours go?


 You caught me! I was crabby last week and deleted it.


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 27, 2010)

re: building the course:

What exactly do you hand shovel?  Just the kicker entry and exit?  Or all the bumps as well?


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> re: building the course:
> 
> What exactly do you hand shovel?  Just the kicker entry and exit?  Or all the bumps as well?



Last year, the jumps and a few of the gnarley troughs/wall bumps. There should be plenty of snow by Saturday so the ripper traffic will probably ski in the lines pretty much, but there might be some hand manicuring that needs to happen. Anyone expecting a perfect left-right course is going to be surprised. It's short and not all that steep, but it should be pretty challenging.


----------



## MogulQueen (Jan 27, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> those are there as a base... built during the great flood of monday... while snow guns are going we'll create our final draft of air bumps.



Nice.  I am no expert at jump building or jumping for that matter, I just was making a suggestion.  The skiers right seems good.  The skiers left just needs to shift over a few feet closer to the other kicker.  Let me know if you need help on Friday and I can try to make myself available.  Thanks for all of your attention to our course!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## powbmps (Jan 27, 2010)

severine said:


> You caught me! I was crabby last week and deleted it.



That chick was hot.  You got a high rez version kicking around :razz:?


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Jan 27, 2010)

Jarrod will post some more detailed info on Saturday soon.
Just a reminder, Helmets are required.
Pitcher’s of Thomas Hooker Blonde $11.00 on Saturday.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 27, 2010)

Chris Sullivan said:


> Jarrod will post some more detailed info on Saturday soon.
> Just a reminder, Helmets are required.
> Pitcher’s of Thomas Hooker Blonde $11.00 on Saturday.



Can us in the 'one and done' group bring chairs and refreshments to the bottom of temptor?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 27, 2010)

Chris Sullivan said:


> Jarrod will post some more detailed info on Saturday soon.
> Just a reminder, Helmets are required.
> Pitcher’s of Thomas Hooker Blonde $11.00 on Saturday.



blonde hookers.....mmmmm

you entering this year?

i think you should support your own events, its the right thing to do!


----------



## powbmps (Jan 27, 2010)

Damn.  I actually though I would be able to make it down, but my wife is in Vegas and my mom (aka free babysitter) is working.  

Just remember to have fun.....because that's what matters :dunce:.  Can't wait to see the documentation.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 27, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Damn.  I actually though I would be able to make it down, but my wife is in Vegas and my mom (aka free babysitter) is working.
> 
> Just remember to have fun.....because that's what matters .  Can't wait to see the documentation.



your kids ski, right?  just bring them along and have them ski while you compete.  the place is so small you probably wouldnt lose any of them. 

just keep them away from grassi.  I know he isnt allowed to be within 1,000 yards of an elementary school.


----------



## severine (Jan 27, 2010)

powbmps said:


> That chick was hot.  You got a high rez version kicking around :razz:?


You must be thinking of a different avatar.  


powbmps said:


> Damn.  I actually though I would be able to make it down, but my wife is in Vegas and my mom (aka free babysitter) is working.
> 
> Just remember to have fun.....because that's what matters :dunce:.  Can't wait to see the documentation.





2knees said:


> your kids ski, right?  just bring them along and have them ski while you compete.  the place is so small you probably wouldnt lose any of them.
> 
> just keep them away from grassi.  I know he isnt allowed to be within 1,000 yards of an elementary school.


There are only like 7 trails; I'm sure you wouldn't lose them if you brought them with you.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 27, 2010)

2knees said:


> your kids ski, right?  just bring them along and have them ski while you compete.  the place is so small you probably wouldnt lose any of them.
> 
> just keep them away from grassi.  I know he isnt allowed to be within 1,000 yards of an elementary school.



yeah.... that motion by the court made it really hard to get the coaching job.  ;-)


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 27, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Damn.  I actually though I would be able to make it down, but my wife is in Vegas and my mom (aka free babysitter) is working.
> 
> Just remember to have fun.....because that's what matters :dunce:.  Can't wait to see the documentation.



Bring them, we will have the ladies baby sit them





And by ladies I mean Grassi and Jeff.


----------



## powbmps (Jan 27, 2010)

It's all very tempting.  Maybe my dog can watch the kids.  She seems pretty responsible.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 27, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Bring them, we will have the ladies baby sit them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Calling Grassi a lady is disrespectful.

To women.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 27, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Calling Grassi a lady is disrespectful.
> 
> To women.



dayum, grassi's taking the brunt of it today  :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 27, 2010)

$uck my...

moguls.

Go Sundown!


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 28, 2010)

so, we'll be setting up the course similar to last Jan.  

dude at top organizing people and radio-ing down bib numbers to judges.  i'll be heckling the dumper airs and no-sacks, and encouraging double pole daffys and 1 o clock twister dumper combos over the PA. 

judges will be at the bottom of the course and will have 3 assistants to keep track of paper work.  

jumps will get built friday during snow making and i'm encouraging every single one of you to come out and keep skiing the trail.  it'll be breezy, so it shouldnt pile up, but we do need you guys and girls (grassi!... kidding)  to keep the moguls moguls and not just mounds. 

it's going to be great on saturday, 20 degrees, a flurry or two and thomas hooker specials in the bar.  how can this not be the best day in January?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> so, we'll be setting up the course similar to last Jan.
> 
> dude at top organizing people and radio-ing down bib numbers to judges.  i'll be heckling the dumper airs and no-sacks, and encouraging double pole daffys and 1 o clock twister dumper combos over the PA.
> 
> ...



Sick.  Can't wait! 

:beer:


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 28, 2010)

bummer I'll have to miss the festivities


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> dude at top organizing people and radio-ing down bib numbers to judges.  i'll be heckling the dumper airs and no-sacks, and encouraging double pole daffys and 1 o clock twister dumper combos over the PA.



I think my plan is to throw down a sick Laffy Daffy so keep an eye out for that one too.



ishovelsnow said:


> jumps will get built friday during snow making and i'm encouraging every single one of you to come out and keep skiing the trail.  it'll be breezy, so it shouldnt pile up, but we do need you guys and girls (grassi!... kidding)  to keep the moguls moguls and not just mounds.



I should be there some point tomorrow morning for a few hours. I'll do what I can. Making snow while there are folks skiing it will definitely help as should today's little surprise.


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 28, 2010)

3inches of natural and counting.... slowly


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 28, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> 3inches of natural and counting.... slowly



excellent!  just wish i could get up there today...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 28, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> up, but we do need you guys and girls (grassi!... kidding)



after all of this abuse i may just surrender my season pass..... ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> excellent!  just wish i could get up there today...



Same here.  I hate sitting around while it's snowing...


----------



## 2knees (Jan 28, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> 3inches of natural and counting.... slowly



dude, stop posting and go skiing!


----------



## MogulQueen (Jan 28, 2010)

2knees said:


> dude, stop posting and go skiing!



I'm sure he would if his shoulder weren't hanging by a muscle fiber.  Jarrod, how is your injury?  Will you be out for the whole season?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 28, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> I'm sure he would if his shoulder weren't hanging by a muscle fiber.  Jarrod, how is your injury?  Will you be out for the whole season?



oh crap, i forgot about that. 

sorry Jarrod!


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2010)

2knees said:


> oh crap, i forgot about that.
> 
> sorry Jarrod!



They're supposed to have a douche category on Saturday too. I think you just pre-qualified.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 28, 2010)

Greg said:


> They're supposed to have a douche category on Saturday too. I think you just pre-qualified.



while i freely admit i can be a douche in this case i can assure you that i simply forgot he was injured.  

i dont joke about injuries, god knows i've had enough of them.


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2010)

2knees said:


> while i freely admit i can be a douche in this case i can assure you that i simply forgot he was injured.



I know dumbass. I guess I forgot my winkie...


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 28, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> I'm sure he would if his shoulder weren't hanging by a muscle fiber.  Jarrod, how is your injury?  Will you be out for the whole season?



yes, whole season is toast... although April cruiser runs may happen in VT....  i've never missed a whole season before.  

I have been training to be the king of all fat boating guys.  its coming along really well.


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 28, 2010)

oh yeah?  Well the jerk store called and they're out of YOU!


----------



## madriverjack (Jan 28, 2010)

Good luck everyone.


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 29, 2010)

its 5 outside..... so poofy snow has been laid... get out here and ski em in


----------



## Greg (Jan 29, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> its 5 outside..... so poofy snow has been laid... get out here and ski em in



I'll be there in a little bit...


----------



## 2knees (Jan 29, 2010)

i have a boatload of hand and foot warmers in my office.  I'll bring them tomorrow since we're gonna be standing around freezing our arses off in between runs.  hit me up tomorrow if anyone wants a few.


----------



## Trev (Jan 29, 2010)

GL guys/gals on the comp tomorrow.. won't be there to embarrass myself nor to cheer you on in my heels, fishnets and pom poms...

So..   " Break a Leg !  "  -- and post the pics!


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 29, 2010)

2knees said:


> i have a boatload of hand and foot warmers in my office.  I'll bring them tomorrow since we're gonna be standing around freezing our arses off in between runs.  hit me up tomorrow if anyone wants a few.



come on man... not gonna be that cold.  besides... that's why you guys have the T.H. special


----------



## MogulQueen (Jan 29, 2010)

What time are you all planning on being there?


----------



## Greg (Jan 29, 2010)

I should be there around 11:30.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 29, 2010)

Shooting for 10:30/11:00.


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Jan 29, 2010)

It will need to be skied in. Try to grt here early. Snow making will be turned off at 6:00am


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jan 29, 2010)

I hope to be there between 9 and 10.  I'll get up there and start skiing things in.  I've got a bit of experience in that department :wink:


----------



## mondeo (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm thinking I might get there at 8 to try to make sure the lines get started right, do some work from the lodge, an then go back out at noon or so. Or I'll be there at 11 or so.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2010)

I'll be there at 6:30, but I probably won't get out on skis until 10:30-11:00.

The more people who get out on them the better.  They'll need a lot of skiing in and/or shovel work.

The kicker on the right looks pretty good, though I couldn't seem to manage to line up to it very well.


----------



## 180 (Jan 30, 2010)

Good luck tomorrow guys and gals.  We have our USSA B meet at Hunter so we won't make it.  I'll be freezing my toes off doing timing for the kids.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 30, 2010)

Good luck to all, hope to see some video up tonight.


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2010)

Good luck everybody! Gonna be cold as a mofo today.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 30, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Good luck to all, hope to see some video up tonight.



aren't you atleast coming out to watch?


----------



## powbmps (Jan 30, 2010)

Get your swizzle on!!!!!


----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Good luck to all, hope to see some video up tonight.



You're wussing out on spectating now, too?


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2010)

severine said:


> You're wussing out on spectating now, too?



He doesn't want his skirt to get all tangled up in his skis. You guys are lame. You really should enter to give MR. evil a chance at beating somebody besides Brian.

Oh snap. Three for one! :lol:


----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2010)

Greg said:


> He doesn't want his skirt to get all tangled up in his skis.



Dude, I'll be there, bad back and all. It's killing right now but I have a babysitter and I don't want to miss it!

No excuse, Jeff!


----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2010)

Greg said:


> You guys are lame. You really should enter to give MR. evil a chance at beating somebody besides Brian.
> 
> Oh snap. Three for one! :lol:


(Stop editing! )

Unless MR. evil is competing in the women's division, whether or not I entered would make no difference.


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2010)

severine said:


> Dude, I'll be there, bad back and all. It's killing right now but I have a babysitter and I don't want to miss it!
> 
> No excuse, Jeff!



Mind if I station my XLR with you? When I get eliminated, I'd like to get some pics from up on the course.


----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2010)

Greg said:


> Mind if I station my XLR with you? When I get eliminated, I'd like to get some pics from up on the course.


As long as I don't have to man it while you're still in the comp. Then again, with how my camera has been behaving lately, I may have no other alternative. 

BTW, I made whoopie pies last night.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 30, 2010)

Greg said:


> He doesn't want his skirt to get all tangled up in his skis. You guys are lame. You really should enter to give MR. evil a chance at beating somebody besides Brian.
> 
> Oh snap. Three for one! :lol:



ya, what Greg said. Plus you can see first hand the bad ass air I have been working on all week......it's sick!


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> ya, what Greg said. Plus you can see first hand the bad ass air I have been working on all week......it's sick!



Whatever it is, just land it for once. :razz:

Seriously, stay loose, and on the balls of your feet as much as possible and try to double plant on the landing. that should help keep you from falling back.

Make no mistake. The thought of taking air on those icy bumps is freaking me out too. I was stretching this morning hoping I can pull off a sick Laffy today. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh cool. looks like some Exhibition bumps for today too. Brian posted this on Facebook:


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 30, 2010)

Greg said:


> Whatever it is, just land it for once. :razz:
> 
> Seriously, stay loose, and on the balls of your feet as much as possible and try to double plant on the landing. that should help keep you from falling back.
> 
> Make no mistake. The thought of taking air on those icy bumps is freaking me out too. I was stretching this morning hoping I can pull off a sick Laffy today. :lol:



I have been sticking landings all week on Stinger, the bumps will be a different story. I freak out thinking about taking too much speed into the bumps after the jump.


----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2010)

Damn! You beat me to it, Greg!


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 30, 2010)

Greg said:


> Oh cool. looks like some Exhibition bumps for today too. Brian posted this on Facebook:



That's more my speed.... Can we move the comp there?


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> That's more my speed.... Can we move the comp there?



They should hold a hack league comp there. I would own.


----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> That's more my speed.... Can we move the comp there?


They shouldn't be icy, either!


----------



## powhunter (Jan 30, 2010)

Cant wait for the report!! Have fun!!!!!

steveo


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 30, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Cant wait for the report!! Have fun!!!!!
> 
> steveo



Why aren't you entering? Busy day shoe shopping with Grassi and Jeff.


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Why aren't you entering? Busy day shoe shopping with Grassi and Jeff.



Word on the street is they have appointments at the spa this afternoon. Hair and nails and shit like that.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 30, 2010)

Greg said:


> Word on the street is they have appointments at the spa this afternoon. Hair and nails and shit like that.



Ha Ha......That was going to be my next guess


----------



## 2knees (Jan 30, 2010)

screw this.  its way too cold and windy out.

good luck everyone though.  hope to see some vid tonight.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 30, 2010)

2knees said:


> screw this.  its way too cold and windy out.
> 
> good luck everyone though.  hope to see some vid tonight.



What, did you decide to go to the spa with the other ladies.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 30, 2010)

2knees said:


> screw this.  its way too cold and windy out.
> 
> good luck everyone though.  hope to see some vid tonight.


You could come on the man-date with me grassi and Steveo


----------



## 2knees (Jan 30, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> You could come on the man-date with me grassi and Steveo



nope, polish square dance festival with anniezee.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 30, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> You could come on the man-date with me grassi and Steveo



I am pretty sure I speak for e everyone when I say that we DONT want to see any vid of that.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 30, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> aren't you atleast coming out to watch?





severine said:


> You're wussing out on spectating now, too?


Have plans for this afternoon. Was planning on going to side step the line in for you guys this morning, but with it 3 degrees outside when I woke up, I couldn't get motivated to go.



Greg said:


> Oh cool. looks like some Exhibition bumps for today too. Brian posted this on Facebook:



I will be there tomorrow morning attempting to rip down these!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 30, 2010)

good luck today everyone.  I'm looking forward to the pictures, videos and excuses.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 30, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> good luck today everyone.  I'm looking forward to the pictures, videos and excuses.



The excuses already started!:grin:


----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't think there will be video.  Our camera is on the fritz and it seems like the usual spectators who do it won't be there. Unless Randi is taping?

I still have to double check that my camera works. It's been giving me a lot of errors lately.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 30, 2010)

severine said:


> I don't think there will be video.  Our camera is on the fritz and it seems like the usual spectators who do it won't be there. Unless Randi is taping?
> 
> I still have to double check that my camera works. It's been giving me a lot of errors lately.



Randi has been in NH all week and won't be back until Sunday, she also has our video camera.


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2010)

I'll throw the flip in my pocket for some highlights.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 30, 2010)

Hopefully Sundown sets up the guy in the cherry picker again to video it like last year, he by far had the best video footage.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 30, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Hopefully Sundown sets up the guy in the cherry picker again to video it like last year, he by far had the best video footage.



In this weather I wouldn't wish that on anyone.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 30, 2010)

i'll film as much as i can but i wonder how well my camera will work in this weather.


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> good luck today everyone.  I'm looking forward to the pictures, videos and excuses.



The only people that need excuses are the babies who aren't entering.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 30, 2010)

Greg said:


> The only people that need excuses are the babies who aren't entering.



no doubt :-D

hmmm, where did i put my excuse???


----------



## MogulQueen (Jan 30, 2010)

Does anyone know if Mondeo is back yet from his warm up runs at Killington?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 30, 2010)

2knees said:


> i'll film as much as i can but i wonder how well my camera will work in this weather.



When I did last years comp with Bri and Carries cam it was probably just as cold, I kept tucking it in my coat in between skiers trying to keep the battery warm or it would say it was almost dead. It ended up recording I think the whole comp including your final round!


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> Does anyone know if Mondeo is back yet from his warm up runs at Killington?



Apparently he's at the hill already making sure the lines are "right"...

What would we do without him?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 30, 2010)

Leaving shortly.  Hoping to take a run or two on the course before they rope it off.  Jeff, those bumps on Ex will do the trick of keeping me warm between spectating.


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2010)

I'll be heading up in about a half hour.


----------

